# Ferrari Dino 246 GT Pic Heavy !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello guys,

Here's another car I did last year Ferrari Dino beautiful classic sports car one of my favourite designs from the Ferrari stable!
The previous owner who had this car didn't really look after it very well as evidenced by the following photos.
A very rewarding and satisfying job I really enjoyed working on this project more than any other car like the two Lamborghini Diablo's which I did as well lovely classics !
Loved these classic sports cars! 
Three day paint correction detail was done to get the rid of the swirl marks, scratches and other paint blemishes out which where there when my client bought this car.
The aim was to get the gloss, clarity and reflections back so it looks sensational again.

Without further ado please enjoy the following photos thank you

Mario




































































Thank you for Watching Mario

Coming up next


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Impressive work as always Mario, the Dino has always been a favourite of mine. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you Alex ,

I really enjoyed working on this Dino and to see my clients look after the job was done priceless !

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love them cars. Top detail again . Chongo


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely Mario, such great little cars and so so pretty... :thumb:

Was it solid colour with heaven pad clogging? 

The 599 next to it are lovely cars to detail part from the buttress area but it has some beautiful lines once you get into working on it. :argie:

Awaiting the 458 :detailer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Dan ,

This Dino was repainted years ago so it had clear over it's solid paint, funnily enough, it was hard as rock which was good for me in eliminating those paint blemishes which where all over the car .

Mario


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks Dan ,
> 
> This Dino was repainted years ago so it had clear over it's solid paint, funnily enough, it was hard as rock which was good for me in eliminating those paint blemishes which where all over the car .
> 
> Mario


Rock hard paint is always best 

These have really come into the desired collectors zone over the last few years a long with other lesser models an is great to see them being looked after.
For too many years there values didn't justify spending money on them. Great this is changing an history of such fantastic cars are now being seen more frequently :thumb:

599 please :argie: have fun around the inner buttress area


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

very cool little car, nice job on the detail.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Another fantastic job.


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

*"I tawt dem da classics.."*

Love these.

Driving gloves, tiny leather jacket, and Tony Curtis wisecracks at the ready!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Another terrific job Mario :thumb:

Those Dino's are properly gorgeous :argie::argie:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mario I don't as a rule criticise a pros client even a previous owner it just seems rude and not good business etiquette. That guy though wants his butt kicking all the way around Australia and back( Twice around Arnhem land in the summer ). Then he wants de -nutting To be honest I'm not a Ferrari fan with one exception. The Dino Gt .I'm a bit unsure to be honest how I missed this post .I Wont waste time telling you what you already know and lots of people think the car is drop dead beautiful . Owning a Dino must be like being married to a nymphomaniac super model only more fun and desirable .A Beut of a job mate. I'm determined to come over to Australia and watch a V8 SUPERCAR race love to go to Mount Panorama . and when I do I reckon I'm going to have to track you down and buy you a beer or 2. Thanks for sharing your work .Admittedly the reply was a while incoming but it's just as sincere as if I posted at the same time you did 
Daz


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What a shape!


----------

